# Another VERY urgent rescue plea Saluky Mix! Please open your home!



## Sophie's Mum (Jan 24, 2009)

This is a cut and paste from another forum I belong to. Please please please if you're in any position to adopt this little beauty, do so.

"I'm going to post a Saluki Mix in Alabama that will be pts if not rescued or adopted.
Lilly's throat was cut when she first arrived at the shelter and the Dr. there fixed her up.
She was adopted and returned to shelter. 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/dis...petid=12931894
Lilly must be a very special girl. She has been held for a while at The Dog Pound, waiting for someone to adopt or rescue her. I know they have been crowded, but Lilly has been spared every euthanasia day. 

Her adoption fee of $79 will be paid by her sponsor if someone could take her and save her life. Please contact me at [email protected] about her fee. 

If you are on any rescue boards, please post for her. This is what I know about her: She was adopted by a lady that was looking for a dog for her mother. Lilly was not the right dog for this household and considered too hyperactive. She was returned and her adoption fee was refunded.
Lilly was brought back in on 2-24-09. She had a collar in bedded in her neck Dr, Pitman fixed her up and she is waiting a new home.,. She is very friendly. Her adoption fee is $79 for her spay and rabies vaccine. Ask about our up-graded adoptions. Call if you have questions 256-771-7889 or e-mail [email protected]. 
The Dog Pound
Athens, AL
256-771-7889 
[email protected] 



p.s. MY FRIEND RENEE VOLS. AT THIS SHELTER AND IS BEGGING PEOPLE TO HELP FIND LILLY A HOME OR RESCUE!! RENEE: [email protected]"|


----------

